# Sticky  The holidays are so near! :D



## Ciddian

Whatever you celebrate I hope you all have a great one. (Even if you don't do anything this time of the year, enjoy the time off if you can get it! lol)

I just wanted to say thanks to everyone who makes this forum a great one. I know we can sometimes get on each others nerves about stuff we feel so fondly for.

Just remember, everyone here are real people and everyone needs to keep being respectful in this rushed time of year. 

Keep up the awesome so hopefully we can all do something fun in the spring together 

Much thanks!

Jess and the Gtaa team!


----------

